
The Great Corporate Female Freeze-Out - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-31/offices-don-t-have-to-freeze-women-with-air-conditioning
======
president
Why does the AC need to be cranked up so high anyway? At my work, it gets so
cold that my hands freeze up and I can no longer type comfortably.

